# My treasures found in a house built in 1896.



## Skadman4

I was fortunate enough to have permission to remove items from a home that burned. The original house was built in 1896, and has remained in the same family to this day. I'll be posting my finds to this thread as a way to acknowledge their life and my great pleasure in having their moments in the form of glass wear and bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Looking forward to seeing what you find. Thanks. RobbyBobby64


----------



## Skadman4

These are some of the random Knickknack that I have cleaned up. 
The boy graduate is not marked in anyway so still looking into him
Same with the small frosted glass ashtray. 
Both copper miniature figures are Marked ODI, Old Dutch International. But I haven't had any luck matching them with their records as of yet.
The last little jewel is a soft metal pot of some kind its 1" tall and 1"x1 1/4" wide. No markings. But still very pretty.


----------



## Skadman4

So I've had some time this morning to get a few of the boxes unloaded and start cataloging the contents. Y'all wish me luck! This is going to be a task!!


----------



## hemihampton

The last pic in your first post above that kinda looks like a spatoon? LEON.


----------



## Chark

Skadman4 said:


> I was fortunate enough to have permission to remove items from a home that burned. The original house was built in 1896, and has remained in the same family to this day. I'll be posting my finds to this thread as a way to acknowledge their life and my great pleasure in having their moments in the form of glass wear and bottles.


Lucky you are


----------



## Skadman4

hemihampton said:


> The last pic in your first post above that kinda looks like a spatoon? LEON.


It may be, the last resident was an avid smoker and I've found several tin of snuff and chewing tobacco. But being so small, I can't imagine what it would be used for. Sales example maybe?


----------



## Skadman4

Chark said:


> Lucky you are


I am very much so. It is so sad seeing the loss from the fire. But bringing these items out and cleaning them up makes it easier to deal with.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Hi Skadman! I see some interesting staff here.
The small copper items are realy nice.
In the last post there are some jars with their glass caps I wanna see them. Al


----------



## Skadman4

Patagoniandigger said:


> Hi Skadman! I see some interesting staff here.
> The small copper items are realy nice.
> In the last post there are some jars with their glass caps I wanna see them. Al


Absolutely, any particular ones you are looking for? I have three maybe four different ones. Some have their lids some don't. I'll try to get the pictures done tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Skadman4

Skadman4 said:


> Absolutely, any particular ones you are looking for? I have three maybe four different ones. Some have their lids some don't. I'll try to get the pictures done tonight or in the morning.


Having issues with internet, I'll get those pictures posted asap.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Skadman4 said:


> Absolutely, any particular ones you are looking for? I have three maybe four different ones. Some have their lids some don't. I'll try to get the pictures done tonight or in the morning.


Yes. my interest is on the jars with lighting glass stoppers. I know nothing about them. The only thing I have is a broken glass disk with a slot crossing it Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Sometimes it could be an ugly thing to go through. My device was hacked last weekend....be careful!


----------



## Skadman4

These are my favorite jars honestly. The different ways the wire is attached and the styles of glass and images makes them so much more interesting in my opinion. 

Clamped Glass-Lid Jars (Lightning Jars)





__





						History of the Home Canning Jar and Collecting Antique Mason, Ball and Kerr Jars
					

Collecting canning jars and the history of the common canning jar: what is a antique Ball jar, Atlas jar, Kerr jar or Mason jar? find out and more with their fully illustrated SO-EASY canning recipes and directions and Links to the Best Home-Canning Resources on the Internet



					pickyourown.org
				




This site has a great selection of information on them as well as the other types of jars. I have found several other links within this site very useful as well. 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Skadman4 said:


> These are my favorite jars honestly. The different ways the wire is attached and the styles of glass and images makes them so much more interesting in my opinion.
> 
> Clamped Glass-Lid Jars (Lightning Jars)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History of the Home Canning Jar and Collecting Antique Mason, Ball and Kerr Jars
> 
> 
> Collecting canning jars and the history of the common canning jar: what is a antique Ball jar, Atlas jar, Kerr jar or Mason jar? find out and more with their fully illustrated SO-EASY canning recipes and directions and Links to the Best Home-Canning Resources on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> pickyourown.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This site has a great selection of information on them as well as the other types of jars. I have found several other links within this site very useful as well.
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


Thank you
 This site is really useful Al


----------



## Skadman4

These are two of the outbuildings on the property. The small blue home is the original homestead two room cabin that was framed over and wooden siding added.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## hemihampton

That looks like a good place to look for a Privy. Could be lots of good old Bottles in bottom of there Privy. LEON.


----------



## Skadman4

hemihampton said:


> That looks like a good place to look for a Privy. Could be lots of good old Bottles in bottom of there Privy. LEON.


We haven't located anything that would indicate where it would be. What should I look for or is there a "usual" location to look for?

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## hemihampton

If you know where the property line is I always start at back corners. If property has a fence or trees or bushes lining the property line then that makes it much easier but I don't see that on your Pics. If you don't know where the property line/boundries are can make it more difficult to find. Sometimes you can find a slightly sunken depression in ground where it once was. You'll need a Probe to find it though.  Sometimes it right near back door. Here's a pic of a late 1870's early 1880's Privy I found Recently. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

If this is the back yard where my arrow points then try back here with probe, start at corners & work you way across back property line. if nothing work your way up the sides of property line. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Skadman4

The original property line has been deeded to another family on three sides. The other was dug up to pave the road into the property in the 70's. I hate that I can't go on the other property, I've have already asked permissions and was told no. The other choice is the back door, and if I'm correct there is a huge oak tree that may be a booger to get around with roots. Thank you so much for the help, I'm sure it will come in handy if they other building have one. Some are 1904,1910,1940,1960,1980. 1904 will be my best bet there I think

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Skadman4

Buried treasure alert! These were in a crate that was located in a outer shed like structure behind the blue house. A pecan tree had grown up through the floor at some point and it was torn down and moved for other use at some point in the late 60's. The base of stones is where I found most. Some were totally burried. Can't wait to wash them off and see what they are!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Skadman4

So we were able to open the office desk finally yesterday. Loads of cool Seaboard Air Line Railroad items. A employee Daily Labor Log Equipment and Materials pack and a receipt book for ICE COAL CHARCOAL. Found this exact same map, but due to damage we haven't gotten it out yet. So many things are railroad specific here as well. The smoke house and out buildings closest to the Big House are filled with wonders. No glass or bottles to share today but I did find a oil can and a few Knickknacks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Huntindog

Be careful in there. 
Be sure to wear eye protection, a mask and gloves and change them every time you go in.
There are many bad chemicals in the air and on what you bring out. 
Congrats on your permission.
Good luck


----------



## Skadman4

Huntindog said:


> Be careful in there.
> Be sure to wear eye protection, a mask and gloves and change them every time you go in.
> There are many bad chemicals in the air and on what you bring out.
> Congrats on your permission.
> Good luck


Thank you, we are very cautious. And the home owner had the property tested prior to us being allowed in. A few lead paint areas we have to avoid and some sink holes but other than that all good.

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## sandchip

Any idea of the age of the original blue structure?  If you haven't already, you need to crawl under it, go through the attic, the whole nine yards.  I agree with Leon that there is much older stuff on that property than what you've found so far.  No reason to avoid the lead paint areas unless you plan on sanding or eating the stuff.  Hell, I lettered with lead based enamels for years and I'm just fine as I close in on 60.  A pair of gloves is a good idea though, not for hazmat, but to guard against a nasty cut.

You mentioned sink holes.  Home eaters like in Florida or depressions in the ground?  If they're the latter, you need to probe them as a possible privy or well.

Neat old SCL logo.  Years ago, I made a large sign like that to go on a fellow's old wooden caboose that he had moved onto his property.


----------



## Skadman4

The sink holes can be either really. We are on a coal vein that runs the Eastern part of Alabama. I've got the poll out checking as I pick around. The blue house is the original homestead. Being it was used while the main house was under construction. The only train stop in this area before Birmingham was 250 yards to the North of the home and property. A hotel was there and before it the main house was a stop to overnight for travelers. The blue home was cleaned out 5 years ago. A lot of the furniture of the main house came from it and it's still there. What didn't burn or fall through the floor when it went. I have been under that blue house a couple of times. Very neat storage of lumber and blacksmith items, the family is keeping the blacksmith items as they have a grandchild who will be producing metal sculptures in the near future. I'm always in gloves, puncture proof shoes and glasses. I'll refrain from eating the lead paint, if you insist. That was going to be the highlight of my day

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Skadman4

Bottles Galore!!
As well as plates, a skillet, insulators, vases and rail road relay box with wiring still attached. And a very odd collection of Avon bottles, Mrs. Butterworth, and a milk bottle from the Area with a farm that I haven't been able to locate actually existing as of yet. Ceramic Christmas tree that may or may not work. Beautiful glass canisters, cookie jars, and a few pieces of cookware. That's what I unearthed today and I still have three rooms and the basement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























































Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## Lookeyloo

Skadman4 said:


> These are some of the random Knickknack that I have cleaned up.
> The boy graduate is not marked in anyway so still looking into him
> Same with the small frosted glass ashtray.
> Both copper miniature figures are Marked ODI, Old Dutch International. But I haven't had any luck matching them with their records as of yet.
> The last little jewel is a soft metal pot of some kind its 1" tall and 1"x1 1/4" wide. No markings. But still very pretty.
> View attachment 202329View attachment 202330View attachment 202331View attachment 202332View attachment 202333


Hi!  This looks like it might be a spitoon.


----------



## Skadman4

Lookeyloo said:


> Hi! This looks like it might be a spitoon.


But very very small one if it is. Its pewter and has two holes in the bottom that I found once I cleaned it up. What ever it is I think it's right cute!

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

That would be a great place to scan with a metal detector for old coins and stuff.


----------



## Skadman4

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> That would be a great place to scan with a metal detector for old coins and stuff.


That's in the works with another friend right now  He's having a hard time because if trashed fill dirt that was brought in at some point. Lots of metal chunks and nails, screws, and construction debris. But we have the grid done and will be moving to a new section by the end of the week. 

Sent with smiles Steph


----------



## treeguyfred

A very cool location that will provide fun and wonder for weeks prolly! Be safe and have a blast!
~Fred


----------



## Skadman4

treeguyfred said:


> A very cool location that will provide fun and wonder for weeks prolly! Be safe and have a blast!
> ~Fred


I have 9 wonderful dirty, messy, and frustrating weeks with that location. All toll, I have acquired a whole lot of "junk" that I'm absolutely in love with and the information and ability to place these items in homes so they continue their life as they are meant is the next leg of this journey! 7 toys, 6 milk crates, and 8 other boxes later I'm not going to get through it any time soon!

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4

Finally found the dump, started the dig with lots of broken glass and bottles. But a few keepers here and there. It's going to take a while but I have a feeling it's going to be worth it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Can you see the date on the broken Coke & what city listed on bottom? LEON.


----------



## Skadman4

hemihampton said:


> Can you see the date on the broken Coke & what city listed on bottom? LEON.


Anniston Al, don't remember the rest. I will have to go back to the broken pile and find it

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

My Parents & Sister live in Scottsboro Alabama, a few miles north of Anniston, I been through that Town before. LEON.


----------



## Skadman4

My hometown is Anniston, Scottsboro is a pretty little town as well. 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## willong

Skadman4 said:


> I was fortunate enough to have permission to remove items from a home that burned. The original house was built in 1896, and has remained in the same family to this day. I'll be posting my finds to this thread as a way to acknowledge their life and my great pleasure in having their moments in the form of glass wear and bottles.



Nice attitude!

If you are not already a privy digger, you might want to consider locating and excavating the privy on that property before something like new construction obliterates it and contents. Built in 1896 gets the property into a decent age for blown bottles.  Good luck if you do!


----------



## willong

Skadman4 said:


> My hometown is Anniston, Scottsboro is a pretty little town as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk



Here's a link to a YouTube video of a bottle dig in Anniston--it will likely make most members here cringe: 




Although I was too young to remember anything about it, whatever US Army base was located near Anniston in 1952 was, as far as I know, my first residence in the USA.  My dad was a WWII vet who served a second hitch after the war with the occupation forces. He met my mother-to-be working at a PX snackbar. Later, I was born in Stuttgart, Germany.


----------



## Skadman4

willong said:


> Here's a link to a YouTube video of a bottle dig in Anniston--it will likely make most members here cringe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I was too young to remember anything about it, whatever US Army base was located near Anniston in 1952 was, as far as I know, my first residence in the USA. My dad was a WWII vet who served a second hitch after the war with the occupation forces. He met my mother-to-be working at a PX snackbar. Later, I was born in Stuttgart, Germany.


We currently have the Anniston Army Depot still in operation. But I believe you are speaking of Ft. Mclellan. It has been demilitarized and is now a large variety of different amenities. In its heyday it was a major operations point for our military. 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## willong

Skadman4 said:


> We currently have the Anniston Army Depot still in operation. But I believe you are speaking of Ft. Mclellan. It has been demilitarized and is now a large variety of different amenities. In its heyday it was a major operations point for our military.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!  I believe it was Fort McClellan. With both of my folks gone I'd not heard the name mentioned in quite some time.


----------



## Skadman4

willong said:


> Thanks for the info! I believe it was Fort McClellan. With both of my folks gone I'd not heard the name mentioned in quite some time.


Absolutely, and I have quite a lot of info on the area. If there is anything you would like to know I can try and help.

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4

hemihampton said:


> Can you see the date on the broken Coke & what city listed on bottom? LEON.


I haven't forgotten about getting the date of this bottle if I can. I also have several small green jar type and a cobalt blue that I believe is Phillip's or Vick's. Several other bottle jars as well. I'll get the picture tomorrow and post them. 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4

And the additional items that I have recovered recently. Since are repeated from prior post but I know now that I have found the dump, and a ditch that was fed by two other dwellings near the property.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Success!  Nice discovery for sure. Hope there is alot more where they came from. I guess you'll find out.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Success! Nice discovery for sure. Hope there is alot more where they came from. I guess you'll find out.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Well from roughing in boundaries it covers an are 22'x44' the bottles start 1/2" under the dirt and I dug nearly 2 feet down and still finding glass. There's a ton of heart breaks...but getting several unharmed

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Skadman4 said:


> Well from roughing in boundaries it covers an are 22'x44' the bottles start 1/2" under the dirt and I dug nearly 2 feet down and still finding glass. There's a ton of heart breaks...but getting several unharmed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Wow that's a decent size dump for a farm. Exciting for you and us too! Keep us posted to your finds. Thanks 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow that's a decent size dump for a farm. Exciting for you and us too! Keep us posted to your finds. Thanks
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


This is on the edge of the property where it meets the next farm and at the very back of the original homesteads line, I'm guess the other 3 properties all used the one site as a dump. Some is burnt, other areas have large rock and there's wire all around 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Sounds like a dump. Burn what you can. Some melted ones are cool sometimes. Wire is a pain. Cutters would be the way to attack that stuff. Sounds like fun, a challenge so to speak. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4

Thicker gloves and brushes are also a must, that ash coats things and you think it's more diet, but then crunch, it was glass. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Some guys dig with a stick. I have seen antlers, screwdriver, stout stainless steel spoon. They all work. Dig carefully until you get in the trash zone then just slow and steady. I like to trench it. I dig a long hole ramped down. I feel safer than in a hole. Especially when I am alone. Just my own weird way.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4

I have a whole toolbox of diggers. From old spoons and butter knives to air puffers and hammers

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

The Jumbo Peanut Butter Jars are always Cool to find. LEON.


----------



## Skadman4

hemihampton said:


> The Jumbo Peanut Butter Jars are always Cool to find. LEON.


I have the large and small one, wish I had all the designs. I love them

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4

Well I believe I have a good bit of work ahead. I have 5 test holes that produced unbroken and the deepest one is just over three feet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

The Best Jumbo Peanut Butter Jars are the ones shaped like a Elephant & the green ones. LEON.


----------



## Skadman4

hemihampton said:


> The Best Jumbo Peanut Butter Jars are the ones shaped like a Elephant & the green ones. LEON.


I've never seen either in person and I have a soft spot for green anything. It's my favorite 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4

So a few of the smalls that had a quick rinse. I never get tired of finding these guys. And another Atlas fir the Jar club, and a awesome marble to add in the pile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Here's one of 2 different sizes I dug. And a Pic of the rare Green one. Comes in Clear also. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

hemihampton said:


> Here's one of 2 different sizes I dug. And a Pic of the rare Green one. Comes in Clear also. LEON.View attachment 217933View attachment 217934



Wow that green one is something else! I've never come across any Jumbo jars yet even though I've searched plenty of 1930s dumps. I've always wanted to dig one.


----------



## Skadman4

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Wow that green one is something else! I've never come across any Jumbo jars yet even though I've searched plenty of 1930s dumps. I've always wanted to dig one.


I dug one and was gifted the other and they are top 5 in my whole collection 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4

Well, I have come to the end of my dig and time on the property. This and a few more totes and boxes are the last of the items. Kinda sad it's over but I have had a blast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

